# Driver to malage airport



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reliable driver to take us to Malaga airport at a reasonable price? We are 100 yards off the main road by the Cancelada junction (near San Pedro).

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How far a you from Málaga airport and when would you need to go?

Jo xxx


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> How far a you from Málaga airport and when would you need to go?
> 
> Jo xxx


On Thu 29th April at 8.00am

No idea how far away we are in miles or kms.!!!! About 5 miles from San Pedro - and similar distance from Estepona. In between those two.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

2ladies said:


> On Thu 29th April at 8.00am
> 
> No idea how far away we are in miles or kms.!!!! About 5 miles from San Pedro - and similar distance from Estepona. In between those two.



I was gonna offer to come and get you cos I'm a soft touch lol!! However, 29th April is my daughters 13th birthday - I'd be in big trouble if I wasnt at home for the pre school present unwrapping!!!! So unless there are any changes of plans our end - or yours.....

Sorry 

jo xxx


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> I was gonna offer to come and get you cos I'm a soft touch lol!! However, 29th April is my daughters 13th birthday - I'd be in big trouble if I wasnt at home for the pre school present unwrapping!!!! So unless there are any changes of plans our end - or yours.....
> 
> Sorry
> 
> jo xxx


How lovely of you - such a kind thought!!!

Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

2ladies said:


> How lovely of you - such a kind thought!!!
> 
> Maybe someone else can help?



I live not far from the area you describe. It's a journey of about forty-five minutes to an hour, depending on traffic. I do the airport run a lot to pick up friends from the UK, I'd say it's about 60 kms. 
I'm away on the date you mention taking my dog on holiday but it's possible I could give you a couple of numbers of people who could help. Depends on what you consider a 'reasonable' price.....do you know what the 'normal' taxi fare is?
I pay an 'unofficial' taxi 110 euros to drop and pick me up to and from Gibraltar so I guess Malaga one-way would be around 60 - 70 euros?
I know someone who would do it for less......pm me if interested.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I know who can do it - they are called licensed taxis and are fully legal and insured. Málaga is a bit quieter at the moment AFAIK but at Alicante the official Elche City taxis (Alicante airport is in Elche municipality) are making it really hot for the illegals. The police are 100% on the side of the licensed taxis.
> 
> Many years ago a customer's 7 seater was put on its roof at Málaga and dozens of police and other taxi drivers saw nothing!


As much as I agree with you Steve, I used a Licensed taxi the other week to bring me back from the airport. Not only did the guy bring us back the very long and costly "the scenic route" (he didnt know we lived here!) But he TRIED to charge us 55€ which I thought was extortionate for what should have been a 20 min drive! I knocked him down to 20€ but he wasnt happy ............ or pleasant! He sped off in a right mood!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I know who can do it - they are called licensed taxis and are fully legal and insured. Málaga is a bit quieter at the moment AFAIK but at Alicante the official Elche City taxis (Alicante airport is in Elche municipality) are making it really hot for the illegals. The police are 100% on the side of the licensed taxis.
> 
> Many years ago a customer's 7 seater was put on its roof at Málaga and dozens of police and other taxi drivers saw nothing!


:clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I know who can do it - they are called licensed taxis and are fully legal and insured. Málaga is a bit quieter at the moment AFAIK but at Alicante the official Elche City taxis (Alicante airport is in Elche municipality) are making it really hot for the illegals. The police are 100% on the side of the licensed taxis.
> 
> Many years ago a customer's 7 seater was put on its roof at Málaga and dozens of police and other taxi drivers saw nothing!



The Spanish guy who drives me is fully insured for driving clients around - he operates a rental agency (reputable). But because driving clients isn't his main source of income he charges less.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...or you could get a taxi to Málaga bus station on the N340 and get the express bus to the airport. HTH



Or a taxi (or bus) to Marbella Bus Station and pick up the Malaga Airport bus from there. They run regularly, ticket less than 4 euros, timetable on net.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, I know who can do it - they are called licensed taxis and are fully legal and insured. Málaga is a bit quieter at the moment AFAIK but at Alicante the official Elche City taxis (Alicante airport is in Elche municipality) are making it really hot for the illegals. The police are 100% on the side of the licensed taxis.
> 
> Many years ago a customer's 7 seater was put on its roof at Málaga and dozens of police and other taxi drivers saw nothing!


Hmm..... well, the licensed taxis need to get a bit more real. The prices are much more than the UK, even allowing for the strong euro. Its a bit like restaurants - rather stand around than reduce the prices to reasonable amounts and get some work!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> mrypg9 - this has been taxen to court again recently. The court ruled that IF he is charging for NON-clients then he needs a taxi operators license. Simple.
> 
> There is NO such thing as "hire and reward" insurance in Spain. As you know, it is almost impossible to check. Many rental agencies in Alicante province are no laying the worl off to the licensed taxis who (apparently are paying 8% commissions) What the police are super hot on are expat illegals advertising in bars, on lamp-posts etc In Santa Pola they have even been accused of entrapment. Certainly anybody with a 7 seater on the Santa Pola hill at the police road-check is running the risk. What they do in case of doubt is tell the passengers to get out, walk to the Marina hotel and order a licensed taxi whilst they take a 45 leisurely stroll through the car/papers etc The tow truck is already even parked there sometimes!
> 
> If you are not in a licensed taxi you are NOT insured. End of!


Yes but I would have done it for the OP, would that make me illegal???? My intention wasnt to make money, but simply to do a favour and be nosy LOL!!! And as I posted, I've got the hump with the Málaga taxis at the mo!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes but I would have done it for the OP, would that make me illegal???? My intention wasnt to make money, but simply to do a favour and be nosy LOL!!! And as I posted, I've got the hump with the Málaga taxis at the mo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, it would always be a favour from a friend. After all, no money changes hands until arrival at the destination, so who knows if its a favour. And anyone can give someone a lift to the airport without harming the insurance.

Bus is out of the question - four cases and a handicapped lady - and I am no spring chicken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> NO, Jojo. If you accept no money it's not "hire and reward" ...... although try telling that to a group of angry taxi-drivers.



Fortunately the taxi drivers at Málaga know me, (I pick up and drop off twice a week) - accept the @rsehole that picked us up the other week, altho he does now! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So......when is a 'client' not a client? Francisco owns a long-established property sales and rental agency and offers tours and airport pick-ups and drops included in the rental price as part of his business. 
Whilst I can see what you're saying, Steve, I can't envisage someone as respectable as he is taking uninsured passengers. 
So maybe he has the required licence - UK PSV equivalent. Frankly, I've never thought of asking him, just assumed he was driving legally as I'm sure he must be.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am going to regret saying this but if you do use an illegal pay him/her before you get to the airport. If los taxistas see money changing hands that is red rag to a bull.


Not got 'stoopid' written on my hat!!!

But thanks for the warnings.............


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> He MAY have a PSV equivalent and I can assure you that the taxi drivers are not so anti (1) locals (2) people running businesses and (3) probably offering them work he can't cope with
> 
> What they hate is non tax-paying expats. We went to hell and back with the Neigbourhood Watch when the chief of the local police declared he was going to drive the illegals off the street and had officers taking down flyers, postcards etc in the expat bars ....... at the same time as the town had the WORST per capita crime figures in the whole of mainland Spain. The "taxi wars" were in every expat paper for weeks and even now Alicante taxistas barricade the entrance to the Terminal trying to get the police to take action. If you are taking a 7 seater to Alicante prepare to have sex on the forecourt to prove that the lady is your wife and not some little old lady in the bar. Is it the biggest crime against humanity? No, not when compared with my best friend trying to deal with a murder today. Is it pretty easy for the police to control and get local brownie points for? Yes. Reality of the situation.


I agree 100% with what you say. Francisco is (obviously) Spanish and it's part of his business. Non-tax-paying Brits taking work off locals is red rag to a bull at the best of times. 
Paying petrol money to a friend who doesn't make a regular habit of airport-runs-for-money could be seen in a different light, though....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The crime is getting caught?


I didn't say - or imply - that. Whenever I go to the airport I can claim my taxi fare on expenses so I need proper receipts and I'm not looking to save money..
But, say, if I drive a friend who has been staying with me to the airport, Gib or Malaga, and s/he offers me say 20 euros for petrol used or buys me a bottle of wine and I take it -which I don't and wouldn't -then that is no way a 'crime' surely?
Sometimes we can get a little too involved in the rights and wrongs of these things, methinks....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I agree with that 100%. Don't sweat the small stuff, comes to mind! As long as people know the risks, they can make their own decisions. I would absolutely make no bones about it that I could have been prosecuted for insider trading. Not going to beat myself up about that. IAC show me anybody who has ever worked for/with a quoted company who does not know what is likely to happen to company shares ...... and who makes decisions accordingly!


True. But I'm entirely with you about Brits or anyone who makes a regular practice of illicit taxi-driving - or any kind of work, for that matter. God knows it's hard enough for Spanish people to earn a decent living. 
Practically every tree and lamp post round here has a notice from some desperate person offering to maintain pools, gardens etc. for wages I wouldn't dream of paying anyone- unbelievably low.
I understand that the percentage of young people without work or training (nenes?) is very high indeed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 42% youth unemployment.
> 
> Stoltenberg is under pressure in Norway at 2,9% unemployment. Zappy would not be allowed out on his own!
> 
> ...


whatever Zappy is and how good or not he may be at his job, there is worldwide unemployment - well apart from Norway of course - but then no one wants to live there!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 26th out of 27 countries in the Eurozone is NOT good. Twice the employment of neighbouring Portugal. Shall I continue?


 yes, go on.....

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Bluntly, The challenge that Spain faces is surely that there is no credible leadership coming through?
> 
> I can´t see the man or woman to take the country out of the mess it finds itself in.
> 
> ...


I think the mess is far bigger than any one of those. IMO its not a Spanish problem - I dont think its something that the Spanish government can sort out, its down to world wide influences and people. 

I'm not sure that the euro is about to be deflated tho - I wish it were, but the news this evening suggests that because the Eurozone countries including Spain, have agreed to bale out Greece (if necessary) that should help to stabilise it!? 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure that the euro is about to be deflated tho - I wish it were, but the news this evening suggests that because the Eurozone countries including Spain, have agreed to bale out Greece (if necessary) that should help to stabilise it!?


But where's the ,possible 3 billion ,that is the Spanish share coming from ? When I read it yesterday I thought I was dreaming.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> But where's the ,possible 3 billion ,that is the Spanish share coming from ? When I read it yesterday I thought I was dreaming.


I wondered that too - I thought Spain was in the same mess that Greece was in!!???

Jo xxx


----------

